
Show HN: $200 Solar Self-Sufficiency without your Landlord Noticing (2018) - nikodunk
https://medium.com/@nikodunk/200-for-a-green-diy-self-sufficient-bedroom-that-your-landlord-wont-hate-b3b4cdcfb4f4
======
notadog
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14821478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14821478)

------
nikodunk
Thought I'd repost this experiment from a while ago, as I think the pricing
has come down enough now to offer a kit to do this. See
[https://gum.co/apartment-solar](https://gum.co/apartment-solar)

